

Curated by choice: New design for HN proposal - petar
http://popalg.org/curated-by-choice-part-1

======
mooism2
I'm not reading that until you stop obscuring it with Facebook and Twitter
icons. <http://i.imgur.com/ZYuHd.png>

------
petar
Sorry. Fixed it.

